# Kohler side spray loses pressure



## Chuck Kiser (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a Kohler single control valve kitchen faucet with a separate side spray. After we lost water for a 1/2 day during a water main repair we noticed that the side spray would lose pressure during use. Not every time just some of the time. All the lines were purged of air throughout the house. The faucet never loses pressure only the side spray. If I remove the spray head and turn on the faucet the spray hose will also lose pressure in the same random interval. Thinking the main control valve may be bad I replaced the cartridge the the proper Kohler part. No change, same random loss of pressure in the side spray. There are no leaks from any of the faucet parts or lines under the sink.

Any suggestions to what may be the cause of this problem.

This is the faucet in question. http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Forte-3...en-Sink-Faucets/422279.htm?_requestid=4097527


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You may have debris or soil, even sodder obstruction the water flow somewhere. Do the other faucets behave similar? You might have a burst of built up pressure when you first turn it on then a weak flow right after. If it just the kitchen maybe a washer got dislodged when pressure returned.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd try removing the spray head from the hose, & see if there is a filter in there. I just replace the cartridge in our Moen pullout style, & there was a little plastic filter at the base of the spray head. Once cleaned, & put back together it worked better than it has since new. 
Joe


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If my memory is correct that model sprayer doesn't have a screen. It unscrews and it's a straight shot into the head. 

Assuming that's the case, unscrew it. Take it in the garage and blow backwards into the aerator with an air hose. On that model spray head I believe it's a one piece design. You can order a new one direct from Kohler for free.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Likely sediment caught in the screens.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that there is a tiny back flow preventer where the hose attaches to the valve body----remove the hose from the valve body and check---if so--it is likely to be clogged. Some units can be used without the little back flow valve.

Often you need to turn on the water and 'blast ' the little thing out ,into a bucket---


----------

